# Child pornography racketeer released on bail



## UmarJustice

What a joke of justice system. If foreign agent has ties to child pornography and this guy is receiving money while getting caught with the material should be easy punishment. But our justice system is a joke. 



> Crime Act 2016 and also imposed a fine of Rs1.2 million on him.
> 
> Federal Investigation Agency’s cybercrime cell had arrested Amin on the complaint of Norwegian embassy during 2017. The prosecution said the convict was an active member of international racket operating online from Pakistan by engaging children having age of 10/12 years and used to transmit their pornographic pictures/videos outside the country against monetary benefit.
> 
> It said more than 650,000 pictures and videos related to child pornography were recovered from the convict’s possession.
> 
> It said Amin was having hands in gloves with international child pornographers namely Jan Lindstrom in Sweden, Giovani Betotti in Italy, Max Hunter in US, Andrew Moody and Mukhtar in UK. The agency produced eleven witnesses against the convict.
> 
> In an appeal before the high court, the convict’s counsel Rana Nadeem Ahmad argued that the investigation held by the agency was faulty as it failed to arrest or investigate the alleged foreign agent in Norway. He said the money received by the convict from abroad was not against the child pornography.
> 
> The counsel said the appellant had been languishing behind the bars since his arrest in 2017 while his main appeal against the sentence had not so far been decided by the high court.
> 
> He asked the court to suspend the sentence and release the appellant on bail as he was ready to furnish surety bonds.
> 
> After hearing the appellant’s counsel, Justice Farooq Haider suspended the sentence and released the convict on bail against two surety bonds of Rs200,000 each.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1557160/child-pornography-racketeer-released-on-bail

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UmarJustice

Picture of this ugly person. I wouldn't be surprised if he raped and killed quite a few children in Pakistan. Can't have these be released because funding from foreign countries is coming so he can fight his case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Pedophilia is a lost case in our country. No one even want to talk about it and accept that its a serious problem eating our children from inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abdul-Rehman

UmarJustice said:


> Picture of this ugly person. I wouldn't be surprised if he raped and killed quite a few children in Pakistan. Can't have these be released because funding from foreign countries is coming so he can fight his case.


The Judiciary of Pakistan is Most Corrupt institution in Pakistan.Govt of Pakistan should take Measures to Keep Check on Judiciary



Abdul-Rehman said:


> The Judiciary of Pakistan is Most Corrupt institution in Country.Govt of Pakistan should take Measures to Keep Check on Judiciary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deltadart

Anybody found to be involved in child pornography, either as a peddler, or a participant, should not be entitled to any bail. Such monsters should get a mandatory life sentence, or better yet hanging in front of their residence. Such shaming will work wonders.
Poor kids abused by such monsters are traumatized for life. Least we can do to support those poor souls is by severly punishing the monsters commiting these heinous crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

pakistani justice system is a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

Patronage of PMLN big wigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Big joke......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UmarJustice

Abdul-Rehman said:


> The Judiciary of Pakistan is Most Corrupt institution in Pakistan.Govt of Pakistan should take Measures to Keep Check on Judiciary



There are always check and balances in place. I am wondering who is monitoring the judiciary if the CJP is failing to do his job.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta




----------



## Bil

Ah, our notorious *"Lahore High Court" *once again in action, coming for the aid of thugs of Pakistan. This LHC should be called a mafia now, going forward.

This jerk is an active member of international mafia, so, naturally he must be getting foreign funding. However, there is also a huge market on dark web, wherein filth's like these do live streaming. Therefore money wouldnt be an issue for douchebag like these. 

That said, Million dollar question is, why Lahore High Court didnt ask for the investigation about his source(s) of income? Why didnt they order for the probe of his bank account? There are so many things which they could've done to further expose him and not to grant the bail, but who am I kidden, its Lahore High Court, which asks for the guarantee of "*Choor - Nawaz*" live when he is sitting behind the bars like a rat. 

"*F-U*" *Lahore High Court ...*



UmarJustice said:


> There are always check and balances in place. I am wondering who is monitoring the judiciary if the CJP is failing to do his job.



It has to be Supreme Court Of Pakistan OR Chief Justice Of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

What a pathetic condition this country's elite has brought Pakistan in to..... what a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

Imran Khan should give directions to ISI to execute such scums on arrest in most dehumanizing way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Protect your children from pedophiles and corrupt spineless judges of Lohar High Court. If anyone assaults your child or poses a risk, take action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alpha

If anyone puts a hand on my child I will put a bullet in his head right in the middle of street. F police and justice system of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

Then these judges make tall claims and lawyers attack hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Cliftonite said:


> Patronage of PMLN big wigs.


Absolutely


----------



## Laozi

Horus said:


> Protect your children from pedophiles and corrupt spineless judges of Lohar High Court. If anyone assaults your child or poses a risk, take action.



Coming from an Indian, you might take this comment with a pinch of salt. But your society should protest vigorously like Indians did in the case of Nirbhaya for changes in rape laws and later amendments with severe punishments for child abuses. Otherwise people will take matter in their own hands. like this one.



Malik Alpha said:


> If anyone puts a hand on my child I will put a bullet in his head right in the middle of street. F police and justice system of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deltadart

Malik Alpha said:


> If anyone puts a hand on my child I will put a bullet in his head right in the middle of street. F police and justice system of Pakistan.


I would do the same bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Another feather in the crown of our justice system - the so called law makers and 'Muqaddas Parliament' and the justice system only meant to protect corrupts and thieves should be dismantled.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wali87

Laanat hai humare justice system pe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

And there you have it - yet another proof of the Atrocities and barbarity of the Corrupt Judiciary and the Establishment on its own people. Think about it - a pedophile, a child rapist is set free by the Judiciary of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. 
I have been convinced for a really long time that this World we are living in, is controlled by absolute Evil, and that God has stopped listening to the prayers of good people since a very long time. Don't know why, but He is not interested anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

but but but if we talk about pedophiles or sexual topics we will be promoting it
/s

This is why we need to be able to talk about such topics in our society. 
These disgusting creatures are victimizing innocent children, women and even men, but who cares as long as the conservative sector of our society does not have to feel uncomfortable talking about it.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Same nation dotes on Ertugrul. What a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

People don't understand there are peers who need this type of stuff to keep their muwaqils and stay in favor with the shayateen. And those same peers have strong political connections. Thus child **** will be hard to break up in Pakistan.


----------



## mudas777

Put judge into lock down until government intervenes and send back that son of b***h to prison or gallows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Ask yourself would the judge have released this scum if his own child had been a victim? Kaisay log hain yaar yeh koi deen imaan nahi hai.


I wonder why LHC is by far the worst court in the country like seriously they do the exact opposite of what the law dictates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

It Is Obvious That The Present Judiciary and Parliament Only Protect The Rich and Influential To Hell With The.They Are As Muqqadas As Toilet Paper


----------



## PurpleButcher

Max said:


> Imran Khan should give directions to ISI to execute such scums on arrest in most dehumanizing way.



If possible IK should instruct ISI to kill such judges immediately after they give such non sense verdicts. Judges would become apprehensive, and automatically criminals will start getting justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In Pakistan nobody can touch the judges, except to write off. They only can trail themselves, what a joke. No accountability even lawyers are untouchable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to challenge release of child **** convict*

May 16, 2020









Lahore High Court. PHOTO: EXPRESS/File

The attorney general of Pakistan’s (AGP) office has said the federal government is in the process of challenging the release order of Saadat Amin – convicted of child pornography and member of an international racket.

The Lahore High Court (LHC) has again fixed the hearing of the case for May 19. The high court passed the release order reportedly on May 14, giving relief to Amin who was earlier convicted and sentenced to seven years in April 2018.

The AGP’s office added that while the order of the convict’s release was reported in the media, so far no formal order by the LHC has been issued.

“In view of the above, there is no order in the field for release of Saadat Amin and on May 19, the federal government would vehemently oppose the release of Sadaat Amin who was convicted for committing the most heinous offence.”

The Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) had arrested Amin from Jhang. The arrest was made by the FIA’s Cyber Crime Cell in Lahore.


During the investigation, the agency discovered more than 650,000 items of illegal content in the form of pictures and digital data in his possession.

In 2016, Pakistan criminalised child pornography in a historic first, making the offence punishable with seven years in prison and a fine of Rs0.7 million. The new amendment, titled Criminal Law (Amendment) Bill 2015, also criminalised child trafficking within the country.


The initiative came after the country was rocked by a major paedophilia scandal in August 2015, when it was revealed that hundreds of pornographic videos of children from Hussain Khanwala village in the Punjab province had been made and were being circulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

This s h I t court needs to cease, it simply cant provide justice, 99% criminals are let go free. There should be a campaign to name and shame these judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

We need a violent blood thirsty dictator to run our country. We can't have justice whilst these judges are alive.


----------



## ghazi52

*LHC to rehear child pornographer’s plea against conviction*
Wajih Ahmad Sheikh

May 17, 2020








There was an outcry on social media against the relief granted to the convicted child pornographer as the decision was widely reported in the press. — DawnNewsTV/File


LAHORE: The Lahore High Court is going to rehear the appeal of a man who was convicted in 2018 for being part of an international nexus of child pornographers.

Justice Farooq Haider suspended the sentence of the convict, Saadat Amin, and allowed his release on bail through a verbal order two days ago.

However, a source in the high court said that since the judge was yet to dictate and sign a written order on the appeal, the matter can be put to rehearing. He said a judge, as per rules, could recall or amend his/her order unless it is signed.

There was an outcry on social media against the relief granted to the convicted child pornographer as the decision was widely reported in the press.

Sources in the judiciary said Chief Justice of Pakistan Gulzar Ahmad had also taken notice of the LHC decision and asked Attorney General Khalid Anwar to look into the matter.

At the Lahore office, Additional Attorney General Ishtiaq A. Khan held a meeting with officials concerned of the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) who presented evidence against the convict before the trial court.

Mr Khan went through the entire record of the case as the federal government had already decided to challenge the LHC decision. The attorney general’s office also applied in the high court branch for provision of an attested copy of the decision; however, it came to their knowledge that the written order had not been issued so far.

A statement issued by the attorney general’s office said that no formal order about the release of the convict had been issued.

It said the federal government would vehemently oppose the release of Amin as he had been convicted of committing a most heinous offence.

A judicial magistrate had on April 26, 2018, awarded seven-year imprisonment to Amin of Sargodha under Section 22 of the Prevention of Electronic Crime Act, 2016 and also imposed a fine of Rs1.2 million on him. The cybercrime cell of the FIA had arrested him on a complaint of the Norwegian embassy in 2017.

The prosecution said the convict was an active member of an international racket operating online from Pakistan that engaged children of 10/12 years and sent their pornographic pictures/videos outside the country against monetary benefits.

It said more than 650,000 pictures and videos relating to child pornography were found from the digital media recovered from the convict’s possession.

It said Amin was hand in glove with international child pornographers, namely Jan Lindstrom in Sweden, Giovani Betotti in Italy, Max Hunter in the US, and Andrew Moody and Mukhtar in the UK. The agency produced 11 witnesses against the convict.

Advocate Rana Nadeem Ahmad, the counsel for Amin, told Dawn that he had so far not been informed about rehearing of the matter. He said the appellant had already served about five-year period of his sentence.

_Published in Dawn, May 17th, 2020_


----------

